# boxing in va



## drummingman (Mar 3, 2007)

im looking for a good boxing gym/coach in va.im looking to do boxing for self defense.does anyonn know of any good ones?
i found this school that is neer me http://teamruthless.com/ they also do judo as well which is cool because i want to do stuff for grond fighting as well.
i live in the warrenton area and i work in fredericksburg,so anything near those areas would be cool.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 3, 2007)

drummingman said:


> im looking for a good boxing gym/coach in va.im looking to do boxing for self defense.does anyonn know of any good ones?
> i found this school that is neer me http://teamruthless.com/ they also do judo as well which is cool because i want to do stuff for grond fighting as well.
> i live in the warrenton area and i work in fredericksburg,so anything near those areas would be cool.


I haven't heard anything bad about the facility you mention, and what little I've seen of them seems decent.

Best bet?  Go in, take a look and see what you think in person.


----------



## Jonathan (Mar 5, 2007)

Hmmm... can't help you down in Warrenton, but up north in Chantilly is where I train at LA Boxing.  They offer boxing, muay thai, and BJJ.  Tell them I sent you if you stop by for a demo class.  The owners are really great folks.

There's another LA Boxing in Ashburn, but I don't know much else about it.

Also, I found this one the first page of a Google search (using parameters 'boxing virginia'):

http://boxinghelp.com/virginia.html


----------

